# Limescale



## Dominic (7 Jan 2014)

Ever since i have started keeping fish, i have noticed that when my water level drops, it leaves a milky white residue behind, which is terrible to get rid of, and usually leaves a white line wherever the water level is. 

Our pH in the area is usually around 8.0 

Is this due to the water hardness? I am going to be having an open topped rimless co2 planted tank. How could i prevent this? Would the co2 do enough to prevent this?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (7 Jan 2014)

Yes, it's your water hardness. 
Reducing mineral content of your water is the only method, by means of an RO unit / dosing less fertilisers.
No, co2 will not affect this, as it's a mineral content problem as oppose to PH problem.

Darrel will be along with the order that salts dry around the rim, as it drys out in a certain order, starting with the least hydrate-able, through to the most. The less easily a salt is hydrated, means the quicker it drys out on the rim.

I should have listened more in chem, but the more I concentrated on the teacher, the more I wanted to strangle him. He was a moron


----------



## Dominic (7 Jan 2014)

is there any other way around this apart from using r.o water? Or at least, less r.o water? And i do not dose fertilisers on my current tank as it is just an ordinary fish tank at the moment with some plants chucked in. 

And does this mean that every time i do a water change, i would need to use r.o water?


----------



## Ady34 (8 Jan 2014)

Hi,
other than reducing hardness your only other option is to regularly top up the tank so the limescale deposit will be less noticable as it tends to follow a reducing waterline. Either top up daily or use an auto top up system to reduce the unsightliness. You may still get a little residue above the water line, but not nearly as bad as when it drops a cm or two.
Also in a planted tank deposits are likely even with soft water as the salts we add as fertilisers are left behind in the same way.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Dominic (8 Jan 2014)

Ok, thank you for your advice ady! I just wonder how everyone on here keep their rimless open topped tanks so clear of limescale etc. 

Do you think the co2 would lower the ph enough?


----------



## Andy D (8 Jan 2014)

I mix RO with tap water to reduce the hardness but this is more to suit the fish I keep rather than to reduce the effect of limescale.

Regular cleaning with a fairly soft scouring pad normally does the trick though.


----------



## Ady34 (8 Jan 2014)

Dominic said:


> Ok, thank you for your advice ady! I just wonder how everyone on here keep their rimless open topped tanks so clear of limescale etc.
> ?


Good old fashioned elbow grease!
Razor blade, careful of the sealer!scourers as said above and vinegar on a cloth during water change can all work


----------



## tim (8 Jan 2014)

Dominic said:


> Ok, thank you for your advice ady! I just wonder how everyone on here keep their rimless open topped tanks so clear of limescale etc.
> 
> Do you think the co2 would lower the ph enough?


I don't unless I'm due to take a picture


----------



## Dominic (8 Jan 2014)

ahhhhhh i see what you did there guys  haha okay fair enough


----------

